# So what’s everyone doin’ for Christmas?



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

hey everyone! This year has been a mess, maybe you’d like to vent on how annoying your laws for this Christmas are, or maybe you will be continuing your traditional Christmas? Whatever it is put on here, plus I always love to see new ways to celebrate Christmas and new traditions. My family meets up at one of our houses and we have dinner, read the Christmas story from the Bible, sing, and open presents.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

And also what is creative way to implement Jesus into this celebration again


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Well for the first time in MANY MANY years Keith has Christmas off so I thought we would finally have a “normal” Christmas with everyone here on the actual day instead of celebrating it twice, but my parents will be hauling cows so still going to have 2 lol no if deal though. My sister and her family and my brother and his wife will come over for presents, brother will leave to have dinner with his in-laws, and we will have our big dinner. I was really hoping one of these does would go into labor so I could get out of cooking but doesn’t look like anyone is overly close. Maybe one of the cows will come threw lol
And of course the every day feeding just on Christmas and thanksgiving I get a crew to help me out. We really just keep it simple and it’s nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas! Well this year..we are.hopeing to have everyone at a Dinner. One set of kids will.be here on the 22nd for a Christmas Dinner & gifts. Then Christmas day at my Moms , my.oldest son and his family + with 25 on that side...OH BOY! TALK ABOUT GOOD FATTENING FOOD...:cake:YUMMY! ohh...excuse me(blush) and gifts...
Then the 26th..my oldest daughter and family...for Italian food because we are tired of traditional & left overs:heehee:. But I end up cooking for all dinners...plus 10 dozen types of cookies and candy I make homeade.
mg: while attending the birthings of my wonderfully adept DOE CODE goats. All going to start delivery about that time!:shrugrofl):imok:...So everyone knows...I may be late..or missing during this time. But the food will be delivered by my biggest.elf!:neat:
So MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR. BE SAFE & ENJOY!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

7 of 8 of my kids will all be home for Christmas lunch, gifts and celebration. My daughter and her family live in Alaska but were down for Thanksgiving..where all 8 kids were home..plus family friends. A house full! This year we have two separate friends who recently have been widowed and we hope to encourage them to come celebrate with us. Its been a tough year and so we like to focus Christmas on the blessings.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ana said:


> And also what is creative way to implement Jesus into this celebration again


My family always shares music on Christmas that has spoken to us over the year. We also light twelve tea lights in the the shape of a cross. It's quite magical.

My family does secret sister on Christmas Eve (like secret santa). On Thanksgiving we pull each other's names out of a hat and then usually (when there's not a pandemic) we go to a local general store and buy gifts for each other without knowing who each other has and then we do the exchange on Christmas Eve. I am so super excited this year for what I got my sister! It really puts the emphasis on giving and not receiving. It's our favorite part of Christmas.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Since I dont have a husband or parents my kids and I plus my animals will be having a quiet peaceful day.
We will read the story of Jesus and what it means.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I honestly have no idea what we are doing for Christmas, my oldest brother and his fiancé are going to her Mom's Christmas, and my second oldest brother has Christmas off but the oldest brother won't be able to make it so we haven't made any plans:bonk: Very confusing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@MellonFriend our children do the same. With 8 kids and a son in law its fun..each draw a name and they spend their time thinking of their special person and find the perfect gift. When young they always made a special gift for their person. Its a good time for all. Dad and I tease about being included lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> @MellonFriend our children do the same. With 8 kids and a son in law its fun..each draw a name and they spend their time thinking of their special person and find the perfect gift. When young they always made a special gift for their person. Its a good time for all. Dad and I tease about being included lol


That's awesome! I have four sisters and we enjoy doing secret sister so much. We are so lucky to have this wonderful gift shop called Mast General Store near us that has just terrific gifts for all sorts of ages and interests. Usually we make a day of it, and we will all take turns going into the store with our Mom so she's the only one that knows what all of us are getting each other. The rest of us wait outside or in the car if it's too cold and eat our packed lunch and just have a great time. This year because of Covid we were happy to find out that Mast has an online shop, so we just ordered our stuff this year.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> That's awesome! I have four sisters and we enjoy doing secret sister so much. We are so lucky to have this wonderful gift shop called Mast General Store near us that has just terrific gifts for all sorts of ages and interests. Usually we make a day of it, and we will all take turns going into the store with our Mom so she's the only one that knows what all of us are getting each other. The rest of us wait outside or in the car if it's too cold and eat our packed lunch and just have a great time. This year because of Covid we were happy to find out that Mast has an online shop, so we just ordered our stuff this year.


Wow I love that! That's such a neat tradition!(highfive)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, we’re in a shut down again and the governor has extended the state of emergency through March. No groups of more than 6. 

We’ll have Christmas morning at home, my Brother in Law lives across the field so he comes. We open stockings, do chores, then gifts and breakfast. After breakfast the kids play and so do we! 

In the afternoon we’ll go see a couple of our closest friends and bring homemade treats and small gifts. Then home for dinner! 

Honestly, this is what we usually do other than that dinner is normally an extended family dinner at my parents and Hubs mom normally comes for breakfast.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

When my parents were alive and my grandparents we would all go to grans home. A huge table would be spread for lunch and we would tell the story of Christ. Only late that night would we be alloud to open gifts. The gifts would be useful things not toys. Toys would be given at home.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We had a beautiful candlelight Christmas music concert and caroling thing at church last night. The stage was lit with these beautiful wax LED candles that look totally real with flickering "flames" and everything, but the insides of the candles slowly change colors. I had them all set to change randomly at different timing from each other so it was really pretty. The audience also held small LED candles whose color changed randomly throughout the service. It was so pretty!!! My husband played his violin accompanied by the church pianist who is amazing. I read the history of each song before we sang/listened to it, which really added a lot of deeper meaning to the evening. It was a lot of fun. 

Tomorrow night we're doing a Christmas caroling hayride with hot chocolate afterwards. Thursday night our church is having "A Cowboy Christmas Eve" service. Sometime this week we may get our goats and wagon out and decorate them all up and do some kind of little "Christmas parade" by ourselves at the golf course. If we do that, I'll dress in my elf costume and take the reins and my husband will go in his Santa suit and we'll just wave at the houses. We'll see if we get ambitious enough to do that! 

On Christmas day my husband and I will at home by ourselves as usual, which is the way we like it. We've been invited to Christmas dinner at a neighbor's house and we'll probably go to that for a couple of hours, but otherwise we'll just enjoy relaxing at home. 

We have a fantastic tree this year. We always cut a fir tree from our own property. We have a north-facing slope that I like to call our "Christmas tree farm" because it's covered in small-ish firs (although they keep getting bigger!). We've cut one from that slope every Christmas, but this year we were a little nervous. The terrible drought last summer and fall dried them out so many of them don't look very good this year. They're still alive (and I don't think we'll lose any--firs are very hardy!), but they just look faded, dried-out, and have patches where the needles are brown. But there was this one that looked full, green, and healthy, and it was just the right height. When I looked closer I realized that about four feet up it was cut off. So this was a tree we must have cut down years ago on one of our first Christmases on this property! (We moved here in 2011.) The branches under the part we cut had bent themselves upwards toward the sun and kept growing, and it was a very full, healthy tree! I almost hated to cut it down again but at the same time I figure it must be a pretty big honor for a tree to get chosen for more than one Christmas! It's almost a double tree and it looks spectacular. I happen to love asymmetrical trees and this one definitely fits the bill!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Damfino sounds like a great time. I hope you do deck out the boys and cart so we can see pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree..GG @Damfino wheres the pictures. Sounds amazing
I.love your Christmas service ideas. So neat involving the history of the song. I would live to see your Christmas tree slope...and then the tree in your home. 
I do hope you & your hubby get the goats out and be in a parade at your golf course. Im sure everyone would enjoy.seeing that. So bring on that Christmas Spirit and share it with us!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Tanya said:


> When my parents were alive and my grandparents we would all go to grans home. A huge table would be spread for lunch and we would tell the story of Christ. Only late that night would we be alloud to open gifts. The gifts would be useful things not toys. Toys would be given at home.


i like that


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And up goes the tree. This is the easy part. It will be hard taking it down in a week and a half.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks great!

Cool truck collection.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you. We are trying. 
Yeah the trucks were Phillips. My husband. He collected them. I dont have the hearr to pack them away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Things will not be much different for us. Our daughter's family is very careful due to her husband's delicate health so I have no problem getting together with them. Our son lives in the mountains and almost never sees anyone so we feel comfortable with him coming as well. 
Our daughter's family in WA may have been joining us if not for the West Coast lockdown. 
We will go to our daughter's for Christmas Eve for soup and snacks and singing.
Then, everyone will come to our house Christmas Day for presents and games and more music. We are all sick of turkey and ham so we decided to go back to our love of Hawaiian cuisine and have Kalua pig, rice, chili along with the traditional veggie casserole and Watergate salad.
Merry Christmas to all. Stay safe and sane!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well looks like we are in for a wet, freezing Christmas, but not a white one. There's a lot of rain rolling through that's bringing cold behind it. It's really annoying, it's going to get cold enough to snow right _after _it stops raining. We will be having the coldest high temps tomorrow that I can ever remember having. Last year on Christmas Eve it was 60! It's going to be 21 all day and the low will be 12. We've never had to take warm water out to our animals during the day before. Everything's going to be ice with all the rain we had today. Too bad it's all hills where I live, or I could probably skate across the frozen ground to do my chores.:lolgoat:

Well, Merry Christmas everyone! Stay safe and warm! (cheers)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's snowing!!! (dance)


----------



## Yokems (Dec 24, 2020)

This is my first post & I don't 


Ana said:


> hey everyone! This year has been a mess, maybe you'd like to vent on how annoying your laws for this Christmas are, or maybe you will be continuing your traditional Christmas? Whatever it is put on here, plus I always love to see new ways to celebrate Christmas and new traditions. My family meets up at one of our houses and we have dinner, read the Christmas story from the Bible, sing, and open presents.


even know how to post correctly. My female goat is making a grunting/ whining sound & doing a lot of tail flicking. The other female goat is very aggressive toward the first. Any idea what's going on.? Can you help?


----------



## Yokems (Dec 24, 2020)

Help please I am new to this site. I have a female that is doing a lot of grunting/whining sounds. The other female is very aggressive towards the first one. Any help would be great


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> It's snowing!!! (dance)


So exciting! Way better than rain and a skating rink!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We got our snow last week. No rain just cold. So it will be a cold brown Christmas in Oklahoma!:haha:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

It hasn’t snowed in 6 years... East Tx... wow. Lol I have friends coming for Christmas dinner tomorrow so that’s going to be fun! Our house is all decorated and looks really festive, I really don’t want to take it all down after Christmas.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas. We will be having a wet one this year. Be safe wvery one.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Merry christmas everybody!! We are having a very cold christmas this year. Stay safe and have a great day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

We thought for sure it would be a white Christmas. We got a foot and a half of snow last week! But today the temps shot up to 54° with lots of rain... so no snow. : (
Just very wet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yesterday morning it was 52º, dropped to the thirties and we have about a foot of snow now! 

We did nothing today. Most of my family is scattered- son and family up the road did their thing- DH has lung trouble- so we really see no one or go anywhere. 
But, however you celebrate- be safe and Merry Christmas! (we need a Christmas smilie!)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, @MellonFriend , you got your wish!!
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas...yep a brown cold windy.day!:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> View attachment 193179
> View attachment 193181
> View attachment 193183
> View attachment 193185


That's so pretty!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

We went caroling on Christmas Eve, only to a few houses though, and it dropped to 18 degrees and snowed a bit but not much stuck.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had a mild day and a very old fashioned Christmas. A pole broke in front of our house and the result was; we spent the day without electricity. Luckily, the food was all prepared except my cake which I ended up baking in the RV.
I was actually happy that there was no WI-FI except for not being able to Zoom with the family in Seattle. The grandkids had to interact with us!!!
We are campers so we have plenty of lanterns and oil lamps. All in all I thought it was wonderful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

luvmyherd said:


> We had a mild day and a very old fashioned Christmas. A pole broke in front of our house and the result was; we spent the day without electricity. Luckily, the food was all prepared except my cake which I ended up baking in the RV.
> I was actually happy that there was no WI-FI except for not being able to Zoom with the family in Seattle. The grandkids had to interact with us!!!
> We are campers so we have plenty of lanterns and oil lamps. All in all I thought it was wonderful.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@luvmyherd now that is the way it should be.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im glad you had ALL THAT QUALITY time with your family! I bet it was fun!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Luvmyherd I love your profile picture! It’s so cute! Yes I agree family time has to be had.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those were a set of quads from 2012! I always like to point out, when someone says dam raised kids are wild or unfriendly, that they were dam raised.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, we never ended up taking our boys and their wagon out for our own private Christmas parade. It was very cold around the holidays and we had enough other things going on that we just didn't feel up to it. We'll wait for a real parade next year.

However, I think some of you wanted to see photos of our funny two-topped Christmas tree. Here it is, and we love that it appears as though our Quetzal bird is perched in the top of the auxiliary treetop.










Just for fun I'm going to post a few of our favorite ornaments. (Click on thumbnails to enlarge.)

Goat ornaments are always the best, and this is my favorite among our rather extensive caprine collection. One of these days I might buy a few of these and paint them to look like our own goats. I love carousels and I have several horse carousel ornaments and two giraffe carousel ornaments, but the goat is nearest to my heart. 








This is my husband's favorite ornament. You can't go wrong with Santa in a hula skirt! This guy always gets a prominent spot, front and center, so he can look like the Master of Ceremonies for our tree. 








Back to the goat theme, this one isn't my favorite but it's too funny not to include on a goat forum. Look at those shoes!!!








Speaking of shoes, check out this guy's awesome boots! You can only find something like this in the great state of TEXAS! 








In addition to goats and giraffes, I also love unicorns and I have quite a few on my tree. I've had this one since I was a little girl in the 1980's. My grandmother used to buy all her grandchildren one sterling silver ornament each for Christmas, and of the many silver ornaments she gave me over the years, this one was my favorite. 








Speaking of grandmothers, Phil's grandmother bought a cheap box of one dozen hand painted glass bauble ornaments in the late 1940's when she first got married. When she died, Phil and I inherited the ornaments, still carefully packaged in their original cardboard nesting box with original tissue paper. The stamp on the front reads "87¢". When we received the box there was only one ornament missing. Through almost 70 years and raising four children (three of them boys), Phil's grandmother had only lost a single ornament! 








Then we inherited the eleven beautifully preserved glass baubles and immediately broke five of them in the Great Christmas Tree Disaster of 2016. We woke up to a startling "CRASH!" in our living room at 5:00 in the morning and discovered the tragic wreck of our once-proud Christmas tree lying prone on the floor. It had been standing there for almost two weeks so I'm not sure what caused it to suddenly keel over. Many ornaments were broken and I spent a lot of time with the super glue that day. Unfortunately any glass baubles that hit the floor were not salvageable. 








So finally we come to my favorite ornament of them all. Phil made this for me about three years ago and it brings me no end of amusement. For those who don't get the reference, I won't bother to explain. For those who do, you know why it's so funny.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Due to a tree shortage this year; we dug out our small fake tree. For the record I HATE fake trees but I needed a tree this year.







We lean toward Disney in our decor.








And, as per our personalities, a bit of the macabre.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the ornaments!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I love the headless Santa!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

oops, forgot to mention the headless Santa! That is priceless! :heehee:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Funny thing; most people do not even notice until I point it out.


----------

